# Making a Monster - Creating a original xeno-alien from styrofoam



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning all!

Well I decided to finally make the jump and create my first all original creature! While not specific to Halloween I know this thing would be an awesome addition to many haunts! Regardless here is part 1 (The body) and next week is the tail and assembly. I am looking for some black light paint, anyone have some good suggestions?














P.S. This thing is going to be HUGE when done. You can see the 8.5 x 11" piece of paper in the picture to get an idea of scale.


----------



## Bonescraper (Apr 22, 2020)

Thats looking sweet. Nice work


----------



## dandyglam (Nov 17, 2021)

very nice! is this safe for outdoors? or no as it absorbs water? thank you


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey dandy, At this point it is 100% high density styrofoam, outside of sun wrecking it, there is not much that can happen to it


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Here is update photo of where the monster has got to this week. Oddly enough it had a lot in common with Warhammer 40k miniatures so you can see It is either a small alien creature for a haunt, or a gargantuan monster for the game! lol

How things evolve is always fun!

Part 2 coming on Saturday to my YouTube channel


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Part II of my crazy monster build! This thing took a turn when I realized the detailed nature of the creature made it look like a Tyranid model from Warhammer 40k! Loving this build so far, now onto painting!


----------

